# June Photo Contest



## Megora




----------



## Capt Jack

Can't wait to see these! My reason to get the boat in the water! Thats my sig pic not my entry BTW LOL


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla loves the water. Especially biting it.


----------



## abradshaw71

I really need to get Josie a mask and snorkel!


----------



## Roushbabe

This is by far my favorite picture of Keisel and water.. he absolutely LOVES to swim weather its in the ocean, the pool, or even a bucket of water. The first picture is my entry just because it's my favorite. The second photo is for giggles... yes that is him trying to sit in a bucket of water to cool off. LOL


----------



## Dexter12




----------



## abradshaw71

Roushbabe said:


> This is by far my favorite picture of Keisel and water.. he absolutely LOVES to swim weather its in the ocean, the pool, or even a bucket of water. The first picture is my entry just because it's my favorite. The second photo is for giggles... yes that is him trying to sit in a bucket of water to cool off. LOL


Excellent picture!


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Not an action shot, but I decided to use one of my Bodie who recently went to the Bridge because he just looks so happy. He was a terrible swimmer, but there wasn't a rock he couldn't dive for and pile on the shore! Interestingly, his best buddy of 10 yrs, Cooper, has been rock diving every time I take him to the lake or river since Bodie passed. Something he never did much of before. Makes you go hmmmm.


----------



## Bwilson

To many great photos and it just started. This is going to be a hard vote at the end of the month.


----------



## BrinkleyMom

Brinkley at a Mississippi beach!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see many more!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hard to choose!

Here's Tesia, having a good shake before heading back into the lake after her ball:


----------



## elly

Water fun in the sun and a good old shake..


----------



## Barkr

Two lovely Redhead babes ;-)


----------



## MercyMom

Here is Mercy swimming in the lake.


----------



## Catalina

Here's Murphy - his first summer at the lake in Michigan!


----------



## abradshaw71

Catalina said:


> Here's Murphy - his first summer at the lake in Michigan!


Murphy looks like he enjoys trolling!  My first golden, Abigail would troll the shoreline for hours looking for fish. She would even stop and stand still for long periods of time just to watch the minnows swim around her legs.


----------



## mudEpawz

Chloe!!


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy's first "swim"


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Flynns first boat ride









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

Austin taking a leisurely swim!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GREAT entries everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner, *NikB8*, has chosen a great theme for June:
> 
> *"Water Babies"*
> *GOLDENS GETTING WET*
> 
> So show us your Goldens enjoying their favorite water source; pools, ponds, lakes, and water hoses, whatever shows your Golden having fun with the hydro!
> 
> As always, you must have *25* posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Sunday, June 22nd.
> 
> Good luck!:wavey:


Show us your *Water Babies!*

Great entries everyone, looking forward to seeing lots more.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben's first time in the kiddie pool - don't have a photo of him in the big pool yet.


----------



## fourlakes

Puppy Sofie at the cabin last summer.


----------



## KeaColorado

Kea will walk on water to get her bumper


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

New yard, new pool, lots of fun!


----------



## OutWest

From the first get-together we had with Tucker's siblings and parents, Nov. 2011:


----------



## NikB8

Where did you get this pool?! Molson would love it- we have one of those plastic kiddie ones but we used it to cover our fire pit of the winter and Molson used it to stand on haha. Love that it has a drain too!


P.S. new yard/turf looks awesome!



Cathy's Gunner said:


> New yard, new pool, lots of fun!
> 
> View attachment 401418


----------



## Kirsten

Murphy hasn't graduated to the big bodies of water yet. But seems quite content in the kiddie pool for now


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly being a beach dog.


----------



## Mayve

Playing in Lake Superior 6/4/14
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guybrush

Guybrush was born to be in water.

His first day at puppy school he decided to cool off in the drinking tub then he taught his other friends how to get in too!


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner, *NikB8*, has chosen a great theme for June:
> 
> *"Water Babies"*
> *GOLDENS GETTING WET*
> 
> So show us your Goldens enjoying their favorite water source; pools, ponds, lakes, and water hoses, whatever shows your Golden having fun with the hydro!
> 
> As always, you must have *25* posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Sunday, June 22nd.*
> 
> Good luck!:wavey:


Have you entered the June Photo Contest yet?

Great entries everyone, keep them coming, show us your *"Water Babies!*"


----------



## OutWest

A lot of really nice water photos!


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey loves retrieving sticks in the lake.


----------



## My Ali-bug

Swimming, kayaking... As long as Ali is at the lake, she is a happy girl!


----------



## Brave

I need more photos of Bear in the water. :doh:

I think this shows Bear in a nutshell. 









This is just for fun..... He is SUCH a water dog now-a-days. Thankfully, Luna taught him how to swim!!


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar in his early days enjoys kayaking.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max from our recent trip to the Central Coast.


----------



## Jbird

Wonder what he is thinking ;-)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner, *NikB8*, has chosen a great theme for June:
> 
> *"Water Babies"*
> *GOLDENS GETTING WET*
> 
> So show us your Goldens enjoying their favorite water source; pools, ponds, lakes, and water hoses, whatever shows your Golden having fun with the hydro!
> 
> As always, you must have *25* posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Sunday, June 22nd.*
> 
> Good luck!:wavey:


Really great entries everyone, enjoying all the fantastic pictures. If you haven't entered the Contest yet, there's still time. 

Last day to post your entry is *SUNDAY JUNE 22nd * to show us your *Water Babies.*


----------



## 1stGold13

It's going to be a tough vote, keep them coming!


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog "Samantha" in the rain in the pool...


----------



## Fin

*Georgia*

This is our girl Georgia playing in the pool. She likes to swim underwater I have never had a golden like her.


----------



## abradshaw71

Fin said:


> This is our girl Georgia playing in the pool. She likes to swim underwater I have never had a golden like her.


Great picture!


----------



## BriGuy

Here is Cookie being chased by her shadow .


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone, just a couple of days left to submit your entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

1stGold13 said:


> Our May winner, *NikB8*, has chosen a great theme for June:
> 
> *"Water Babies"*
> *GOLDENS GETTING WET*
> 
> So show us your Goldens enjoying their favorite water source; pools, ponds, lakes, and water hoses, whatever shows your Golden having fun with the hydro!
> 
> As always, you must have *25* posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until *Sunday, June 22nd.
> *
> Good luck!:wavey:


Just a reminder all, if you want to post your entry in the June Photo Contest, you have TODAY and TOMORROW only to enter. 

*SUNDAY, JUNE 22nd is the Last day you can enter!*

All the entries are *really great*, it's going to be very difficult picking just one.


----------



## turtle66

Lilly at the Oregon Coast - Running in the water, one might want to say with a 'happy go crazy face'


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn at a local pool during Dog Dayz in September, willing the ball to him so he wouldn't have to dive in again


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today, Sunday, June 22nd is the LAST DAY to post your entry for the June Photo Contest.

If you haven't entered and want to, be sure to get your entry in.


----------



## rosebudcorner

Chipper's first experience with water play! Baby Chip with a water table. LOL!


----------



## Capt Jack

*Jack & his Mommie*

Jacks favorite thing.Looking for Dolphins with his Mom. Barb would kill me for posting this LOL And yes he's already swam with them once:wavey:


----------



## OutWest

Capt Jack said:


> Jacks favorite thing.Looking for Dolphins with his Mom. Barb would kill me for posting this LOL And yes he's already swam with them once:wavey:


If Barb finds out you posted it, tell her I think she looks great! And besides we are all checking out the dog. LOL.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last couple of hours to submit your entries, keep them coming they look great!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This is Fozzie swimming in Houghton Lake in Northern Michigan with his cousin Fred the Beagle. Fred didn't like to swim, but he wanted to be in the lake with Fozzie, so he just rode on his back!


----------



## gill03

Shelby and my daughter enjoying the paddling pool on one of the rare warmer days this year. Not sure why shes poking her tongue out though! (And the pool was filled up more by the end I just didnt get any photos later on lol)


----------



## 1stGold13

Thanks again to everyone for their great photos, we are all winners being able to enjoy your Goldens.
Everyone head over here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ne-photo-contest-voting-poll.html#post4676241 and vote.


----------

